# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  P16PRO Ερωτηση SOS

## _ab

Καλημερα εχθες εκανα την πλακετιτσα και θελω να απευθυνθω σε αυτους που εχουν φτιαξει τον p16pro.Πιο κατω δειχνω 4 σημεια.Θελω να ρωτησω σε αυτα τα σημεια 
ενωνονται οντως τα σημεια η εχει γινει τυπωγραφικο λαθος?Οποιος μπορει να δει την πλακετα του και να μου 
πει....Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

Α και κατι τελευταιο στο site το .pdf  Που δινεται εχει μονο το σχεδιο χωρις το τυπωμενο....Μην το εκλαβετε σαν παρατηρηση απλα το επισυμενω γιατι εγω παιδευτικα μεχρι να βρω το τυπωμενο του  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## electron

ab αν θυμάμαι καλά σε κανένα από τα σημεία που δείχνεις δεν υπάρχει ένωση,αλλά αν θέλεις περίμενε να στο επιβεβαιώσει και κάποιος άλλος ή να σου απαντήσω σίγουρα όταν θα βρίσκομαι σπίτι.

----------


## gsmaster

Δεν υπάρχει ένωση σε κανένα απο τα σημεία που αναφέρεις. Επισυνάπτω ένα pdf που έχει και το τυπωμένο σε καλή ανάλυση. Απλά κάνε zoom στο σημείο που θές να δείς.


EDIT είναι 105kB σε .pdf και zipαρισμένο τέρμα είναι 101kB δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω σαν pdf γρρρρρρρ....

κατέβασέ το από εδώ-> http://inxm.net/pdf/p16pro.pdf

----------


## ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ

πραγματι ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα εγω την εφτιαξα προχθες και το επεξργασυικα στο adobe photoshop για να τα διορθωσω εδω εχω ενα καλυτερο κυλωμα για τον p16pro

----------


## ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ

και εδω

----------


## gsmaster

Άν κάνεις zoom στο pdf απο την επίσημη σελίδα του picall θα δεις ότι δέν έχει βραχυκυκλώματα εκεί. 

Το τυπωμένο που έβαλε ο Αντώνης πιο πάνω είναι πιο μικρό και πιο συμμαζεμένο πάντως αξίζει να φτιάξεις αυτό. Αντώνη εσύ ποιό τυπωμένο έφτιαξες?

Εγώ το είχα κάνει σε διάτρητη....  (χάλι μαύρο :P )

----------


## _ab

Ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον....Λοιπον Αντωνη οντως το εχεις συμμαζεψει κατα πολυ.....  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  Μακαρι να το ειχες δοσει και στα παιδια νωριτερα σαν μια δευτερη επιλογη....  :Wink:   Βεβαια εχω τυπωσει την κανονικη του πλακετα αλλα παντως θα δοκιμασω και την δικια σου.Φιλε Γιαννη απο αυτο το .pdf το εκτυπωσα,βεβαια εαν κανεις πολυ ζοομ οντως μπορει να δεις οτι δεν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενα.  :Exclamation:  Πριν λιγο καιρο ειχα κανει ενα αλλο post που ελεγα οτι υπαρχει προβλημα εκτυπωσης γιατην συσκεκριμενη σελιδα,γιατι δεν την τυπωνει ολοκληρη,και ετσι ειχα αναγκαστει να το κανω copy paste και να το εκτυπωσω επειτα.Ισως γιαυτον τον λογο να βγηκαν και αυτα τα 4 σημεια βραχυκυκλωμενα  :Exclamation:    Και κατι τελευταιο που μπορω να βρω zif socket και ποσο περιπου κοστιζει?

----------


## electron

Και για να είστε απόλυτα καλυμμένοι ρίχτε μια ματιά κατ'ευθεία στη πηγή του programer http://www.picallw.com/

----------


## ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ

εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα που εχω εδω και  δεν χρειαζεσαι zip soκcet(ασε που ειναι πανακριβοι) αλλα δυο βασεις σαραντα pins στις οποιες θα κοψεις τα μεσαια στοιχεια και θα εχεις ετσι 4 σειρες απο 20 pins για να τις καρφωσεις στο τυπωμενο. επισης καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιησεις το 7407 αντι του 7405 που εχει το πρωτοτυπο και κατι αλλο αν ετυπωσεις την πλακετα οπως εχει ειναι λιγο ποιο μικρη μεγενθυνε τη ουτος ωστε η βασεις να καρφωνουν ακριβως πριν το τυπωσεις   :Smile:

----------


## gsmaster

Για ακόμα μια φορά θα το πώ... Στις επιλογές εκτύπωσης του Acrobat Reader επιλέγεις: "Page Scaling: None" για να βγεί σωστά. Στα περισσότερα .pdf πιάνει (σε αυτά τουλάχιστον που φτιάχνω εγώ πιάνει).

Το νέο τυπωμένο πήρε την θέση του στο κύκλωμα του P16PRO

----------


## Killo_Watt

Επειδή δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση θα πάω αύριο να πάρω τα υλικά να φτιάξω και εγώ έναν programmer αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη πλεονέκτημα έχει ο OziPic'er αφού το κύκλωμα του είναι αρκετά πιο πολύπλοκο??? Έχει καμία διαφορά η τσάμπα τον κόπο?
Ακόμα η zif βάση μου φαίνεται κάνει γύρο στα 5ευρο σωστά

----------


## _ab

> εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα που εχω εδω και  δεν χρειαζεσαι zip soκcet(ασε που ειναι πανακριβοι) αλλα δυο βασεις σαραντα pins στις οποιες θα κοψεις τα μεσαια στοιχεια και θα εχεις ετσι 4 σειρες απο 20 pins για να τις καρφωσεις στο τυπωμενο. επισης καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιησεις το 7407 αντι του 7405 που εχει το πρωτοτυπο και κατι αλλο αν ετυπωσεις την πλακετα οπως εχει ειναι λιγο ποιο μικρη μεγενθυνε τη ουτος ωστε η βασεις να καρφωνουν ακριβως πριν το τυπωσεις



Τελικα θα δοκιμασω την δικια σου θα την φτιαξω αυριο.Μολις την τελειωσω θα σου πω αποτελεσματα.....Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες!!!  :Wink:   Παντως εαν η zif socket εχει 5 ευρω δεν ειναι και παρα πολυ ακριβες,τουλαχιστον για την ομορφια και την λειτουργεια που προσφερουν.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ

το μονο πλεονεκτημα που εχει ο OziPic'er ειναι οτι εχει εξοδους για να προγραματιζεις τον μικροελενκτη πανω στο τυπομενο της κατασκευης αλλα αυτο πιστρυω οτι θα σε μπερδεψει καλυτερα για μενα ειναι καθε κυκλωμα να ειναι ανεξαρτητο γιαυτο εφτιαξα τον p16pro που εχω εδω

----------


## gsmaster

> το μονο πλεονεκτημα που εχει ο OziPic'er ειναι οτι εχει εξοδους για να προγραματιζεις τον μικροελενκτη πανω στο τυπομενο της κατασκευης αλλα αυτο πιστρυω οτι θα σε μπερδεψει καλυτερα για μενα ειναι καθε κυκλωμα να ειναι ανεξαρτητο γιαυτο εφτιαξα τον p16pro που εχω εδω



Ο συνδετήρας ICSP που έχει ο ozipic είναι ότι καλύτερο για την ανάπτυξη εφαρμογών για pic. Δεν χρειάζεται να βάζεις-βγάζεις τον pic απο τον programmer στην κατασκευή, πράγμα που και χρόνο χρειάζεται, και φθορές στα ποδαράκια του ολοκληρωμένου έχεις. Άσε που είναι και σπαστικό να βάζεις-βγάζεις ολοκληρωμένο κάθε φορά. Επίσης αν χρησιμοποιήσεις pic σε συσκευασία smd τότε μέσω icsp είναι ο μόνος τρόπος προγραμματισμού.


Άν θές να κάνεις τον ίδιο συνδετήρα icsp για τον p16pro, μπορείς να πάρεις με καλωδιάκια τα αντίστοιχα σήματα απο τον programmer και να τα συνδέσεις στην κατασκευή. 
Η κατασκευή από την πλευρά της πρέπει να έχει υποστήριξη για icsp programming, μία δίοδο στο MCLR και τα RB6 RB7 να έχουν πολύ υψηλή αντίσταση απο πλευράς κυκλώματος. Όλα αυτά αναφέρονται και εδώ http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...Doc/30277d.pdf *(4,7ΜΒ!)*

Edit: Δες και ένα παλιότερο θέμα εδώ-> http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=397

----------


## _ab

Φιλε Αντωνη εαν μπορεις κατι τελευταιο διευκρινησε πως μπαινουν οι pic στο τυπωμενο σου......  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ

τα ολοκληρωμενα μπαινουν οπως και στον παλιο p16pro του site:

Τοποθέτηση μικροελεκτών: 
8pin - Το ολοκληρωμένο πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί με το pin 1 στο pin 3 της βάσης 
18pin - Το ολοκληρωμένο πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί με το pin 9 στο pin 20 της βάσης (στο κάτω μέρος της βάσης) 
20pin - Το ολοκληρωμένο πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί με το pin 10 στο pin 20 της βάσης (στο κάτω μέρος της βάσης) 
28pin - Το ολοκληρωμένο πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί με το pin 1 στο pin 1 της βάσης (στο πάνω μέρος της βάσης) 
40pin - Το ολοκληρωμένο πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί κανονικά στη βάση

----------


## billy

Επειδή έφτιαξα τον OziPic'er όντως το πλεονέκτημά του είναι το ICSP το οποίο
δουλεύει μια χαρα. Το ZIF το 40αρι πάντως είναι αρκετά ακριβό, πάνω απο 20-25 EUR.

----------


## _ab

> Επειδή έφτιαξα τον OziPic'er όντως το πλεονέκτημά του είναι το ICSP το οποίο
> δουλεύει μια χαρα. Το ZIF το 40αρι πάντως είναι αρκετά ακριβό, πάνω απο 20-25 EUR.



  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown:

----------


## babisko

ZIF socket 40πινο 15 Ευρω από τον Γεωργιάδη (Δωδεκανήσου) στην Θεσσαλονίκη, πριν 1 μήνα περίπου.

----------


## billy

Χμμμ....θα φτιάξω και δευτερο ozi με τη πιο συμμαζεμένη πλακέτα μου φαίνεται   :Smile:

----------


## gsmaster

P16pro ειναι αυτό με την συμμαζεμένη πλακέτα δεν είναι ozi  :Exclamation:

----------


## billy

Όχι, όχι, καλά λέω. Στη σελίδα

http://www.plmsdevelopments.com/ozip...s_ozipicer.htm

στο τέλος λέει :

Alternative Layout
Here is a new more compact version of the PCB layout. Designed by Con - a friend in Adelaide. The files for this version can be downloaded below.

αυτό λέω να φτιάξω...πιο μικρό απο αυτό που έκανα πριν καιρό.

----------


## gsmaster

Hmmm δίκιο έχεις. Έχω το eagle 4.09 εγκατεστημένο και δεν μου το ανοίγει. Αλλά για να το λές εσύ καλύτερο θα είναι  :Wink:

----------


## billy

Εγώ έχω το 4.11 και δουλεύει εντάξει. Από ότι είδα η τελευταία version είναι η 4.14. Για δοκίμασε...

----------


## gourtz

ο p16pro μπορει να προγραμματισει τουσ pic 16F84A ETSI???????????

----------


## gsmaster

> ο p16pro μπορει να προγραμματισει τουσ pic 16F84A ETSI???????????



Ναι μπορεί

----------


## gourtz

μπορει καποιος να μου πει με το προγραμμα WIN PIC το ελληνικο τι ρυθμισης θελει???? εκει που βαζεις τον προγρμματιστη.

----------


## gsmaster

> μπορει καποιος να μου πει με το προγραμμα WIN PIC το ελληνικο τι ρυθμισης θελει???? εκει που βαζεις τον προγρμματιστη.



Θα πρέπει να το βάλεις να δει τις ρυθμίσεις από εξωτερικό αρχείο. Δες και εδώ. Εκεί που ορίζεις προγραμματιστή επιλέγεις: Άλλο σε θύρα LPT, ορισμένο από αρχείο. και από κάτω επιλέγεις ένα αρχείο το οποίο θα το ορίσεις εσύ. 
Στον άλλο υπολογιστή το έχω φτιάξει, και δουλεύει τέλεια, αλλά δεν έχω το αρχείο εδώ. Απ ότι θυμάμαι πήρα ένα άλλο αρχείο και το άλλαξα λίγο. Κάπου χρειάζεται ένα ¨!¨ στην αρχή κάποιου πιν. Άνοιξε καποια αρχεία, και θα βρείς κάποιο το οποίο λέει κάτι σαν P16pro40 ή κάτι τέτοιο. Με αυτό πειραματίσου.

----------


## gourtz

οποιος εχει το αρχειο ας το στειλει να κανουμε καμια ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙς

----------


## gourtz

apo thn michip τα ολοκληρομενα που ειναι πληρωνεις τιποτα?????? γιατι εχω παρει 8 κανονικα και 2 smd ασχετα αν δεν ξερω να προγραμματιζω.

----------


## gsmaster

Όχι δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα (όσα πήρα εγώ τουλάχιστον... δεν πλήρωσα) περισσότερα στο σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## _ab

Τυπωσα την πλακετα σου Αντωνη αλλα οντως βγαινει μικροτερη!!!!!!Ειχα ξεχασει που ειπες να την μεγενθυνω....
Βεβαια δεν ξερω και τον τροπο...Μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις???(και πρωτη φορα που την εβγαλα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!!!Παει 
χαμενη τωρα...).  :frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## _ab

Λοιπον εκανα τον προγραμματιστη αυτον που εχει το pdf αρχειο.Και εχω απορια.Οταν εδωσα ρευμα 13 βολτ απο τροφοδοτικο.Αναψε το πρασινο led Μολις εβαλα το βυσμα του εκτυπωτη τοτε αναβαν ολα απο λιγο σαν να ηταν κατι βραχυκυκλωμενο.Μπορει καποιος να μοu πει που το εχει και δοuλευει σωστα ακριβως την λειτουργεια του???Δηλαδη οταν βαζεις ρευμα αναβει αυτο...οταν προγραμματιζεις αυτο...HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Και κατι ακομα παιζει ρολο που εδωσα dc αντι ac????

----------


## gsmaster

Όταν δώσεις τροφοδοσία πάντα έχει για λίγο μια απροσδιόριστη κατάσταση η οποία σταθεροποιείται όταν τρέξεις το πρόγραμμα.

Όταν του δώσεις ρεύμα ανάβει το ένα led, και τα άλλα 2 θα ανάβουν όταν διαβάζει ή γράφει στον pic. πάντα θα ανάβει το ένα απο τα δύο και όχι και τα μαζί.

----------


## _ab

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!*Σημειωστε το στις οδηγιες κατασκευης του p16pro "Οσοι χρησιμοποιουν 74lsο7 θα πρεπει οταν τρεξουν 
για πρωτη φορα το προγραμμα να πανε στο settings=>hardware/setup test=>click 74ls07=>ok"!!!!Αλλιως θα εχουν 
προβλημα!!!!!Αυτο το προβλημα ειχα τουλαχιστον στο πιο πανω ποστ μου!!!Και κατι ακομα Προσπαθησα να 
προγραμματισω εναν pic16f84 και μου εβγαζε το πιο κατω μυνημα????Τι να σημαινει αυτο????


Tωρα ειδα καποιες αναφορες!!!!!Εαν και νομιζω πως ειναι για αυτο το προγραμμα???DL4YHF's WinPic????
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...t=1565&start=0

και καποιες εδω.....
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...ghlight=p16pro

Αν και καλο ειναι να αναφερεται και στην σελιδα της κατασκευης γιατι καποιοι μποει να μην το εχουν διαβασει.....  :Wink:

----------


## gsmaster

Η συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή προγραμματιστή (όπως και πολλοι άλλοι), συνεργάζεται με πολλά προγράμματα, κάθε ένα έχει τις δικές του ρυθμίσεις. Δεν γίνεται να βάλουμε τις ρυθμίσεις για όλα τα προγράμματα... Αν κάποιος δυσκολεύεται κάπου ας ρωτήσει.

Βέβαια θεωρείται αυτονόητο, ότι το κάθε πρόγραμμα πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί κατάλληλα, για να δουλέψει με τον προγραμματιστή.

----------


## _ab

Aυτο το σφαλμα γνωριζεις γιατι μου το εμφανιζει????Τι ακριβως συμαινει το αυτο το λαθος ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!!!!

----------


## gsmaster

Το μήνυμα σου λέει ότι κατα την επαλήθευση, στην διεύθυνση 0000 θα έπρεπε να διαβάσει 0100 ενώ διάβασε 3FFF.

Το 3FFF σημαίνει ότι δεν γράφτηκε τίποτα, αφού αυτή είναι και η αρχική τιμή. Κάπου έχεις πρόβλημα. Τι τροφοδοσία του δίνεις? μήπως έβαλες κανα code protect?

----------


## _ab

Του δινω 12AC...Αυτο που λες οντως οταν κοιταξα το config ηταν τικαρισμενο το code protect απο μονο του...μετα το εβγαλα και το ξανα προγραμματισα...αλλα το ιδιο λαθος.Με το που ξεκινα να προγραμματιζει μου βγαζει το error ουτε ενα δευτερολεπτο...!!!Λες να εχω βγαλει αχρηστους τους pic βεβαια οταν κανω read μου βγαζει αυτα με τα 3fff εαν το ειχεγραψει σαν code protect λογικα δεν επρεπε να μου βγαζει τα 0000h????Ax!!!!Ειμαι απελπισμενος!!!!Please βοηθησε με με τις ρυθμισεις!!!Ειναι καποιες που πιστευεις πως εχω ξεχασει να κανω.....Συγνωμη που σε εχω πρηξει αλλα εισαι ο μονος απ' οτι φαινεται που μπορεις να με βοηθησεις!!!!!!Και ακατι ακομα οταν δεν εχω φορτωμενο καποιο ΗΕΧ αρχειο,τοτε μου βγαζει αυτο το μυνημα.... τι ταση και σε ποια ποδια πρεπει να εχω που?????

----------


## tzitzikas

βαλε το 74LS05.εμενα με την πρωτη προγραμματισε.πιο κατω επισυναπτω τις ρυθμισεις μου σε word.εγω το τροφοδοτω με 12VDC.χρησιμοποιω το picall v0.10d.

----------


## gsmaster

> βαλε το 74LS05.εμενα με την πρωτη προγραμματισε.πιο κατω επισυναπτω τις ρυθμισεις μου σε word.εγω το τροφοδοτω με 12VDC.χρησιμοποιω το picall v0.10d.



Δεν τίθεται θέμα 7405 ή 7407. δουλεύει και με τα δύο. Ναι, μέχρι και με 11 volt το έχω δουλέψει. Για να τσεκάρεις το Hardware πήγαινε στο παράθυρο ρυθμίσεων, και *χωρίς μικροελεκτή* πάτα τα set/clear κουμπιά που έχει δίπλα απο κάθε πιν. Θα πρέπει με το πολύμετρο να μετρήσεις στην βάση του προγραμματιστή, στα αντίστοιχα πιν να πάρεις τις σωστές τάσεις. 

ΠΧ στο Vpp (mclr) Θα πρέπει να πάρεις ~12-13 V όταν αυτό είναι ενεργό.
στο Vdd και στα clock και data 5V όταν αυτά είναι ενεργά

Αν κάποιο συμπεριφέρεται αντίθετα, τσεκάρεις το negate. Δεν νομίζω να χρειαστεί όμως αφού οι ρυθμίσεις γίνονται αυτόματα πατώντας το αντίστοιχο κουμπί. Πιστεύω είναι θέμα hardware στο κομμάτι της τάσης προγραμματισμού (Vpp)

Όταν δεν έχεις hex φορτωμένο το πρόγραμμα νομίζει ότι το προγραμμάτισε σωστά αφου διαβάζει ότι έχει και στο Buffer δηλαδή τίποτα.

----------


## PANOS_

Γεια σας
εφταξα τον PIC16PRO BY MITSUKO
και εχω μερικες αποριες
1ον τι καλωδιο θελει?
2ον πως συνδεονται τα τσιπακια πανο στην πλακετα?

----------


## gsmaster

1ον καλώδιο 25πιν 1 προς 1
2ον Δες εδώ εκεί που λέει για τοποθέτηση μικροελεκτών...

----------


## PANOS_

δεν μου δουλευει με κανενα προγραμμα!
κανω ολες τις ρυθμισεις.
εχω βαλει 12 βολτ ac.
μου βγαζει μηνυμα οτι δεν βρησκει τον προγραματιστη.
μπορει να το εκαψα γιατι δοκιμασα πρωτα με καλωδιο απο 25 σε 9 πιν.

----------


## _ab

> Επειδή έφτιαξα τον OziPic'er όντως το πλεονέκτημά του είναι το ICSP το οποίο
> δουλεύει μια χαρα. .



Εμενα παντως ειναι ο μονος που μου εχει δουλεψει μεχρι τωρα αψογα!!!!!!  :Exclamation:

----------


## dikos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον DT200 που μου χάρισε την pcb πλακέτα του προγραμματιστή. Λέω να την ξεκινήσω.
Μπορεί καποιος να μου πεί τις τιμές των υλικών γιατί μπορεί να τις κάνω λάθος, διότι αρχάριος;

----------


## DT200

Αν ανοίξεις το τοπογραφικό της κατασκευής και το θεωρητικό 
θα το βρεις πολύ εύκολα π.χ. η R3 και η R5 είναι περίπου στο κέντρο 
της πλακέτας και στο θεωρητικό πάλι περίπου στο κέντρο είναι , 
η τιμή τους είναι 4Κ7 δηλαδή 4,7ΚΩ
Μία αντίσταση που λεει  680Ε   προφανώς ήθελε να γράψει 680Ω 

Καλή επιτυχία και εδώ είμαστε πάλι για ότι χρειαστείς.

----------


## DT200

Για τον λόγω ότι μου ζήτησαν την πλακέτα και άλλοι συνάδελφοι ,
αποφάσισα να φτιάξω μερικές ακόμα και να τις δώσω δωρεάν σε όποιον την χρειάζεται .
Άρα δέχομαι “παραγγελίες” μέχρι το Σάββατο το πρωί , όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε

(Αναφέρομαι σε αυτόν τον προγραμματιστή)
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=462

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια και εγω μιλαω για ολους τους αρχαριους εδω... ειναι ο μονος προγγραμερ που δουλευει για μενα... δοκιμασα 5-6 jdm αλλα κανενας δεν δουλεψε... ο 16προ μολις του εδωσα ταση και τον ρυθμησα σωστα προγραμματα αμεσως... δοκιμασμενο απο μενα ειναι ο pic16f84a και ο pic16f88 (μεχρι στιγμης αυτα τα 2 μοντελα χρειαστικα μονο)

----------


## dikos

Λοιπόν έφτιαξα τον προγραμματιστή του έδωσα τάση 16v και ανάβουν και τα τρία led,
τον σύνδεσα στο pc έτρεξα και το PICALL έκανα και τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις που έχει στο site,
φόρτωσα και το αρχείο .HEX που ήθελα και τα led συνεχίζουν να ανάβουν όλλα μαζί.
Ποιό κουμπί να πατήσω για να προγραμματίσω; Πώς θα ξέρω ότι προγραμματίστηκε το τσιπ;

Το τσιπάκι που θέλω να προγραμματίσω είναι το 16f628a και το έχω τοποθετήσει σωστά στον προγραμματιστή.
 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## gsmaster

Κάπου υπάρχει μια λειτουργία verify όπου διαβάζει τι έχει το τσιπάκι και τα συγκρίνει με αυτά που έχει φορτωμένα το πρόγραμμα και αν είναι ίδια τότε όλα ΟΚ.

----------


## dikos

Το ότι ανάβουν όλα τα led μαζί;

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον και εγω οταν εκανα τον 16pro για software εβαλα PICALL αλλα τελικα ειδα οτι λογο προβληματων και ατελειων στο προγραμα δεν ηταν και τοσο καλο και μπορουσα μονο 16φ84 να προγραματισω... μετα την εψαξα λιγο με το WINPIC και μου δουλευει κανονικοτατα... στον προγγραμερ εχω βαλει το 74LS05 και με τις ρυθμισεις οπως στην εικονα προγραμματιζω 16f84 16f88 16f877 δοκιμασμενα 1000% απο εμενα... προτινω να το γυρισεις και εσυ σε winpic... στο κατο κατο απο εμφανισει και μονο καταλαβαινεις ποιο ειναι ποιο αξιολογο...

----------


## dikos

Εντάξει θα δοκιμάσω το WINPIC και θα σου πώ.
Άν τα led συνεχίζουν να ανάβουν όλα μαζί θα είναι πρόβλημα του προγραμματιστή λές;

----------


## Nemmesis

ε μαλλον... αλλα μπορεις να βαλεις σε ενα σκανερ την πλακετα την σαρωνεις και απο τις 2 πλευρες και μας τις στελνεις να δουμε τι παιζει...

----------


## gsmaster

Το εν λόγω προγραμματάκι είναι απο τα πιο σταθερά που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, Το μόνο μειονέκτημα του είναι ότι είναι σχετικά αργό, αλλά το παραβλέπουμε...

Επίσης ένα πολύ θετικό του είναι ότι έχει επιλογή για να παρακολουθεί το hex, και άν αυτό μεταβληθεί να προγραμματίζει απευθείας. Έτσι με το που κάνεις compile δεν χρειάζεται να πατήσεις κάτι άλλο. 

Έχω κάνει και αρχείο Ελληνικών για το πρόγραμμα, θέλει μερικές διορθώσεις αλλά τι να κάνουμε.

----------


## dikos

Έχω κοιτάξει την πλακέτα προσεχτικά και την βρίσκω ok τα led πάλι ανάβουν όλα  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  
Nemmesis έχω αυτό το πρόγραμμα και και δεν βρίσκω πουθενά τις ρυθμίσεις σου  :Embarassed:  
Μα... τί κάνω στραβά;  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nemmesis

αυτο ειναι το προγραμμα που εχω εγω..
http://rapidshare.com/files/87672128/winpicpr.zip.html
οι ρυθμισεις ειναι οπως στην εικονα που σου εβαλα ποιο πριν

----------


## gsmaster

Εδώ είναι και η επίσημη σελίδα. http://freenet-homepage.de/dl4yhf/winpicpr.html
To πρόγραμμα λέγεται winpicpr και όχι σκέτο winpic

----------


## billys7

Εγώ πάντως, έφτιαξα αυτόν τον JDM http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1094
και μου δουλεύει καλά με αυτό http://rapidshare.com/files/81694146/WinPic800.zip.html
που μου είχε δώσει ο DT200.

----------


## dikos

> αυτο ειναι το προγραμμα που εχω εγω..
> http://rapidshare.com/files/87672128/winpicpr.zip.html
> οι ρυθμισεις ειναι οπως στην εικονα που σου εβαλα ποιο πριν



Nemmesis Έβαλα το πρόγραμμα με τις ρυθμίσεις όπως μου είπες και μάλλον προγραμμάτισα το PIC 16F628A γιατί είδα να φορτώνει μία μπάρα χωρίς μήνυμα λάθους αλλά τα led εξακολουθούν να ανάβουν όλα μαζί.
Θα πρέπει τώρα να φτιάξω την κατασκευή που θέλω για να δώ άν έχει προγραμματιστεί το τσιπάκι, αλλά είναι λίγο δύσκολη για εμένα και θα μου πάρει πολύ χρόνο.
Υπάρχει κάποιος κώδικας για το 16F628A που να ανάβει πχ. ένα led για να τσεκάρω τον προγραμματιστή;

----------


## ignatios67

επειδή και εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με ένα olimex programmer παρόμοιο με τον pic pro το πρόβλημα λύθηκε αλλάζοντας το IC και τα τρανζίστορ (κάτι έχεις κάψει)

----------


## dikos

Άν είχα κάψει όμως κάτι θα μου έβγαινε η μπάρα στο πρόγραμμα που φόρτωνε τον κώδικα χωρίς μήνυμα λάθους;

----------


## Nemmesis

ολα τα λεντ αναβουν συνεχεια με την ιδια ενταση? μηπως εχεις κανα προβληματακι στην πλακετα? δυστηχως δεν εχω κανενα 16F628A για να σου κανω ενα προγραμματικη που δουλευει 100% και ελεγμενο... θα σου κανω ομως ενα που να νομιζω να δουλεψει...

----------


## dikos

Ναί όλα ανάβουν μαζί με τη ίδια ένταση, και την πλακέτα την έχω τσεκάρει ένα κάρο φορές, το ίδιο και τα υλικά.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nemmesis

ποιο ολοκληρομενο εχεις? 7405?

----------


## dikos

> ποιο ολοκληρομενο εχεις? 7405?



Ναι.

----------


## dikos

Τα κατάφερα δούλεψε ο προγραμματιστής  :Επιθετικός:  
Ο μακάκας είχα κολήσει το τσιπάκι χωρίς βάση με αποτέλεσμα να το κάψω  :Hammer:  . Άλαξα το τσιπάκι, αυτή τη φορά με βάση και είναι όλα ok  :OK:  .
Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά  :Mr. Green:  .

----------


## Nemmesis

:OK:

----------


## dikos

Υπάρχει καμιά κατασκευή πολύ απλή και κώδικας hex για το pic 16F628A που να ανάβει πχ. ένα led για να τσεκάρω τον προγραμματιστή, γιατί δεν έχω προγραμματήσει κάτι που να μου δουλεύει μέχρι στιγμής.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον... περιμενω κατι 16F628A μεσα στην αλλη εβδομαδα... θα κοιταξω να σου κανω ενα προγραματακι απλα δεν θα ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι δουλευει... αυριο μετα την δουλεια θα το ποσταρω... επισης κρυσταλο εχει αγορασει? και αν ναι ποσα mhz? αν δεν εχει παρει προτινω να αγορασει αυριο εναν κρυσταλο στα 4 mhz και 2 πυκνωτακια 15 η 22 pF... ειναι τα μονα εξωτερικα εξαρτιματα που χρειαζετε για να τρεξει το προγραμμα ο πικ... βεβαια να εχεις και κανα λεντακι  :Smile:

----------


## dikos

Ευχαριστώ φίλε, ο κρύσταλος που έχω αυτή τη στιγμή γράφει πάνω v 10.000 και δέν ξέρω άν κάνει. Όλα τα άλλα τα έχω.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον κόπο σου.

----------


## Nemmesis

αυτος ο κρύσταλος που έχεις ειναι οκ... απλα ειναι 10000hz δλδ 10mhz...
το προγραμμα που εκανα αλλαζει την κατασταση απο ολα τα πιν της portb καθε 1sec... δλδ αν συνδεσεις εναν λεντακι με αντισταση και στο πλιν θα πρεπει να αναβοσβηνει... αλλα δυστηχως δεν 16F628A για το δοκιμασω και να σου πω 100%....
ο κωδικας ειναι αυτος:



```
program Led_blinking

main&#58;
  TRISB = 0             ' configure pins of portb as output
  PORTB = %11111111     ' turn ON diodes on portb
  delay_ms&#40;1000&#41;        ' wait for 1 second
  PORTB = %00000000     ' turn OFF diodes on portb
  delay_ms&#40;1000&#41;        ' wait for 1 second
  goto main             ' endless loop
end.
```

----------


## dikos

Βάζω το πλίν απο το λεντάκι στο ποδαράκι 5 του πίκ και το άλο το έχω δοκιμάσει παντου, του δίνω τάση και δεν κάνει τίποτα
 :Crying or Very sad:  Μήπος δεν κάνω κάτι καλά;

----------


## Nemmesis

το κυκλωματακι για να δουλεψει ειναι αυτο

----------


## DT200

> αυτος ο κρύσταλος που έχεις ειναι οκ... απλα ειναι 10000hz δλδ 10mhz...



φίλε Nemmesis τα 10000HZ είναι 10KHz   :Rolling Eyes:   .

δοκίμασε αυτό , δεν χρειάζεται κρύσταλλο και δεν θέλει αντίσταση στο MCLR




```
program LED
main&#58;
  TRISB = 0             ' configure pins of portb as output
AA&#58;
  PORTB = %11111111     ' turn ON diodes on portb
  delay_ms&#40;1000&#41;        ' wait for 1 second
  PORTB = %00000000     ' turn OFF diodes on portb
  delay_ms&#40;1000&#41;        ' wait for 1 second
  goto aa               ' endless loop
end.
```

----------


## dikos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για την βοήθεια, εντέλη δούλεψε το προγραμματάκι του Nemmesis, άρα ο προγραμματιστής είναι o.k.
Προσπαθώ να φτιάξω το παρακάτω κύκλωμα αλλά δεν μου δουλεύει και δεν βλέπω να έχει κρύσταλο, παίζει τίποτα ρόλο;
http://www.biltek.tubitak.gov.tr/gel...alar/17/17.pdf

----------


## Nemmesis

φιλε DT200 ευτηχως που το ειδες το λαθος και το διορθοσες... μπερδευτικα λογο βιασινης και εγινε το λαθος... dikos κρυσταλο δεν χρειαζετε γιατι δουλευει τον εσωτερικο κρυσταλο του πικ... καταρχας πρεπει πρωτα να τσεκαρεις αν τρεχει το προγραμμα μετα αν το 74154 δουλευει κανονικα... και γενικα χωρισεις το κυκλωμα σε οσα μικροτερα τμηματα μπορεις και τα τσεκαρεις ενα ενα

----------


## dikos

Δεν ξέρω γιατί λάθος λέτε αλλά το κύκλωμα του Nemmesis δούλεψε κανονικά με τον κρύσταλο.
Πάντος ρε παιδιά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος που προγραμμάτισα το πρώτο μου τσιπάκι, αυτό με το led του Nemmesis εννοώ
 :Ψώνιο:  Nemmesis όταν λές να τσεκάρω άν τρέχει το πρόγραμμα τι εννοείς; Ολη την κατασκευή την έχω πάνω σε breadboard.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δεν ξέρω γιατί λάθος λέτε αλλά το κύκλωμα του Nemmesis δούλεψε κανονικά με τον κρύσταλο.
> Πάντος ρε παιδιά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος που προγραμμάτισα το πρώτο μου τσιπάκι, αυτό με το led του Nemmesis εννοώ
>  Nemmesis όταν λές να τσεκάρω άν τρέχει το πρόγραμμα τι εννοείς; Ολη την κατασκευή την έχω πάνω σε breadboard.



και εγω οταν αναψα το πρωτο μου λεντακι με εναν 16f84 ημουν πολυ χαρουμενος... φαντασου πως ημουν οταν δουλεψα μια 2χ16... αν απλα βαλεις ενα λεντακι στο rb0 θα πρεπει να αναβωσβηνει...

----------


## dikos

Μήπως πρέπει να κάνω κάποια ρύθμιση στον προγραμματιστή για το παραπάνω κύκλωμα που έχω επισυνάψει γιατί δεν μου δουλεύει;
Και κάτι άλλο.. Τα Ποδαράκια απο το led matrix πως τα μετράνε αριθμητικά βλεπωντάς το απο πάνω, τα μετράμε σαν τα τσιπάκια;

----------


## billys7

Γεια σας και από εμένα. 
Μια ερώτηση. Eπειδή θα ήθελα να φτιάξω και εγώ αυτή τη κατασκευή, γίνεται μόνο με τον συγκεκριμένο pic ;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μήπως πρέπει να κάνω κάποια ρύθμιση στον προγραμματιστή για το παραπάνω κύκλωμα που έχω επισυνάψει γιατί δεν μου δουλεύει;
> Και κάτι άλλο.. Τα Ποδαράκια απο το led matrix πως τα μετράνε αριθμητικά βλεπωντάς το απο πάνω, τα μετράμε σαν τα τσιπάκια;



οτι ρυθμιση χρειαζετε ο πικ το εχει μεσα στο .hex... ο προγραμματιστης δεν χρειαζετε τπτ παραπανο εκτος απο το να του πεις ποιον πικ προγραμματιζει... για τα ποδαρακια απο το led matrix δεν ξερω αλλα νομιζω αν ψαξεις για κανα pdf με τα στοιχεια που εχει πανω το  led matrix...

----------


## dikos

Άσε έχω φάι κόλλημα μεγάλο  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Όλο την ξηλώνω απο την breadboard και όλο την ξαναρχίζω μέχρι που να το πετύχω  :Twisted Evil:  .
Που θα πάει θα μάθω και εγώ, πάλι καλά που έχω και εσάς  :Wink:  .

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον ας τα παρουμε 1-1... δουλεψες μονο του το 74154? ξερεις τι δουλεια κανει φανταζομαι.. αναλογο τι διαδικο αριθμο του δωσεις στην εισοδο να του βγαλει και την καταλληλη εξοδο... καντο να δουλεψει ετσι μονο του προχωραμε

----------


## dikos

> λοιπον ας τα παρουμε 1-1... δουλεψες μονο του το 74154? ξερεις τι δουλεια κανει φανταζομαι.. αναλογο τι διαδικο αριθμο του δωσεις στην εισοδο να του βγαλει και την καταλληλη εξοδο... καντο να δουλεψει ετσι μονο του προχωραμε



Δυστυχώς δεν τα καταλαβαίνω φίλε Nemmesis γιατί είμαι τελείως αρχάριος και δεν γνωρίζω τι κάνει το κάθε εξάρτημα.
Ακολουθώ το σχηματικό της κατασκευής και ενώνω τα καλώδια, αλλά βλέπωντας το pdf της κατασκευής υπάρχει μία φώτο που ο τύπος την έχει φτιάξει σε  breadboard και βλέπω ότι στα led matrix φεύγουν πιό πολλά καλώδια απο ότι στο σχηματικό, αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιες άλλες συνδέσεις που δεν μπορώ να τις διακρίνω καλά και στο σχηματικό δεν υπάρχουν π.χ το pin 9 του pic με το pin 5 τα έχει ενώσει μαζί;

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να το σχεδιάσει ποιό αναλυτικά;

----------


## eebabs2000

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Nemmesis
> 
> λοιπον ας τα παρουμε 1-1... δουλεψες μονο του το 74154? ξερεις τι δουλεια κανει φανταζομαι.. αναλογο τι διαδικο αριθμο του δωσεις στην εισοδο να του βγαλει και την καταλληλη εξοδο... καντο να δουλεψει ετσι μονο του προχωραμε
> 
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν τα καταλαβαίνω φίλε Nemmesis γιατί είμαι τελείως αρχάριος και δεν γνωρίζω τι κάνει το κάθε εξάρτημα.
> Ακολουθώ το σχηματικό της κατασκευής και ενώνω τα καλώδια, αλλά βλέπωντας το pdf της κατασκευής υπάρχει μία φώτο που ο τύπος την έχει φτιάξει σε  breadboard και βλέπω ότι στα led matrix φεύγουν πιό πολλά καλώδια απο ότι στο σχηματικό, αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιες άλλες συνδέσεις που δεν μπορώ να τις διακρίνω καλά και στο σχηματικό δεν υπάρχουν π.χ το pin 9 του pic με το pin 5 τα έχει ενώσει μαζί;
> 
> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να το σχεδιάσει ποιό αναλυτικά;



Λοιπόν φίλε dikos, επειδή η εφαρμογή είναι πολύ ωραία και αξίζει να τη φτιάξεις, θα σου δώσω ένα κύκλωμα να καταλάβεις πως λειτουργεί το 74HC154, γιατί πραγματικά μπορείς να κάνεις πάρα πολλά στα ψηφιακά με έναν απλό αποκωδικοποιητή. Δυστυχώς LED matrix δεν έχω αγοράσει ποτέ και δεν ξέρω για τα ποδαράκια του. Είχα φτιάξει ένα παρόμοιο κύκλωμα με συνολικά 100 +  LED και τα είχα οδηγήσει με τέτοιο τρόπο για να εμφανίσω γραφικά. 
Φτιάξε πάνω στο breadboard το παρακάτω και δες με ποιους συνδυασμούς των button που θα πατάς ανάβει το κάθε LED... Ο μικροελεγκτής στην ουσία κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά αλλά πολύ πιο γρήγορα απ' ότι θα τα πάταγες με τα χέρια, και έτσι εμφανίζονται τα γραφικά σε μια οθόνη με LED!!!

----------


## dikos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ eebabs2000, αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω μερικά πράγματα έτσι.
Τα led matrix που έχω είναι αυτά http://www.futurlec.com/LED/LEDMS88R.shtml
Όντος η κατασκευή είναι πολύ καλή και παιδεύομαι μαζί της πολύ καιρό. http://www.biltek.tubitak.gov.tr/gel...k/dosyalar/17/
Μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το σχεδιάσει πιό αναλυτικά το σχεδιό της ή να το κάνει σε pcb για να την φτιάξω επιτέλους και να ασχοληθώ και λίγο με τον προγραμματισμό;

----------


## dikos

Μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το σχεδιάσει πιό αναλυτικά το σχέδιο γιατί μάλλον δεν ξέρω να το διαβάσω σωστά και δεν μου δουλεύει ή να το κάνει σε pcb για να την φτιάξω επιτέλους και να ασχοληθώ και λίγο με τον προγραμματισμό;

----------


## eebabs2000

Αφού θα τον κάνεις εσύ τον προγραμματισμό σύνδεσέ τα εσύ στο breadbord ανάλογα με τα pins που θα προγραμματίσεις, κάνε δηλαδή ένα πιο δικό σου σχέδιο. Ξεκίνα αρχικά με υπομονή και μέσω αντιστάσεων πάντα προσπάθησε να ανάψεις ένα-ένα τα LED του matrix. Στη συνέχεια προγραμμάτισε τις πόρτες που θες και σύνδεσέ τες στα pin του matrix που άναψες προηγουμένος. Κάνε μερικά απλά πειραματάκια. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα καταφέρεις να εμφανίσεις πολλά...

Και έτσι για να πορωθείς λίγο δες τα βιντεάκια στα παρακάτω λινκ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka5yv...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8YRJ...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwgwD...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwgwD...eature=related

----------


## dikos

Φίλε eebabs2000 τα είχα δεί τα βιντεάκια γι'αυτό ασχολήθηκα με την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή. Πόρωση...  :Brick wall:  
Όταν λέω ότι θα ασχολιθώ με τον προγραμματισμό εννοώ ότι έχω το αρχείο .c της κατασκευής και θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω κάποιες αλλαγές πάνω σε αυτό.
Δέν είμαι ακόμα σε θέση να κάνω αυτά που μου λές άν και θα το ήθελα πολύ.
Πάντος προσπαθώ, δεν το βάζω κάτω, που θα πάει θα το κάνω να δουλέψει ο κόσμος να χαλάσει  :Hammer: 
Ότι βοήθεια έχετε παιδιά είναι ευπρόσδεκτη  :Help:

----------


## eebabs2000

Ειλικρινά χαίρομαι τους ανθρώπους που δε το βάζουν κάτω και παλεύουν για κάτι που τους αρέσει να το φτιάξουν... Μπράβο φίλε dikos ακριβώς αυτός είναι ο τρόπος για να γίνει κάποιος κορυφαίος... Καλή συνέχεια στο έργο σου και όταν θα τελειώσει η εξεταστική τώρα θα ανεβάσω κανένα κυκλωματάκι για να βοηθήσω περισσότερο γιατί τώρα δε προλαβαίνω να κάνω τίποτα...

----------


## Nemmesis

dikos και εγω μαζι σου... να φανταστεις εγω οτι ξεκινισα με τους πικ μωλις πριν 6 μηνες και τωρα κανω αυτα που κανω... φαντασου και εσυ τι θα κανεις σε τοσο καιρο... ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ... και οτι αποριες εχεις εδω ειμαστε... στο θεμα μας τωρα.. το δουλεψες το 74154?

----------


## dikos

Σήμερα θα έρθει ένας φίλος να μου δείξει μερικά πράγματα, καί ίσως την φτιάξουμε την ριμάδα την κατασκευή.

----------

